# Gyeon wetcoat vs Bouncer's Bead Juice



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one You prefer and which is glossier and has better longevity?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I was one of the lucky ones that won a 500ml bead juice in the recent giveaway Jay had on here. Hopefully be with me soon and get a dry day to test as I really like wetcoat for the winter. 

Given the fact bead juice is as new not sure how accurate the poll will be particularly with longevity. As soon as I test the bead juice I'll post up but expect I won't be able to comment on durability for a number of weeks / months :thumb:

Hopefully those voting have tried both as I'm keen to hear comparisons also.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Is bouncers bead juice available to purchase yet? I didn't think it had been released yet other than those that have managed to trial it so you're not likely to get any kind of comparison


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Is bouncers bead juice available to purchase yet? I didn't think it had been released yet other than those that have managed to trial it so you're not likely to get any kind of comparison


It's available as a 500ml size via the website but only since last week I think :thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Gyeon wetcoat is extremely good. Put it on the wife's run around Pug and the beading is still superb several months later. In fact it's better than the beading on mine where I used 2 layers of wax only a few weeks ago. I'm consistantly happy with Gyeons products, I'm becoming a bit of a fan boy!
Like Macca says though, far too early to compare with Bouncers yet.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Try buying one or both yourself and give us your views!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't compare but I have a 1L bottle of Wet coat I had forgot about. Been using it on maintenance washes through the winter, works a treat and great for topping up glass sealants also.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have Bouncers Bead Juice and its brilliant so far. I have a number of other makes of this product and what I like about the Bouncers product is...

1. Its made and developed in the UK
2. Its a water based product
3. You don't need tones of it

The finish it leaves is amazing oh and it smells lovely. I got me a 500ml bottle (to apply it) and a 1L bottle to top up the application bottle


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

cadmunkey said:


> Gyeon wetcoat is extremely good. Put it on the wife's run around Pug and the beading is still superb several months later. In fact it's better than the beading on mine where I used 2 layers of wax only a few weeks ago. I'm consistantly happy with Gyeons products, I'm becoming a bit of a fan boy!
> Like Macca says though, far too early to compare with Bouncers yet.


Is that several months from just one application, or are you doing top ups in-between?? I get around 6-8 weeks from one application. :thumb:


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

macca666 said:


> I was one of the lucky ones that won a 500ml bead juice in the recent giveaway Jay had on here. Hopefully be with me soon and get a dry day to test as I really like wetcoat for the winter.
> 
> Given the fact bead juice is as new not sure how accurate the poll will be particularly with longevity. As soon as I test the bead juice I'll post up but expect I won't be able to comment on durability for a number of weeks / months :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully those voting have tried both as I'm keen to hear comparisons also.


You forgot to mention that I will be giving Bead Juice some testing also when you pass 250ml of your prize to me! :thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Is that several months from just one application, or are you doing top ups in-between?? I get around 6-8 weeks from one application. :thumb:


Yep just one application so far. Did a full new car detail when I picked it up (clay/polish etc) and used the wetcoat for the first time on it to test the product. Its been absolutely brilliant. It doesn't cover many miles though as the missus doesn't go to far, so if yours is lasting 8 weeks and you are covering a ton of miles it probably sounds about right to me.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

rojer386 said:


> You forgot to mention that I will be giving Bead Juice some testing also when you pass 250ml of your prize to me! :thumb:


Share and share alike mate you know that. As always I'll decant and give you some over :thumb:


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

i have never used bouncers, so gyeon wetcoat for me and it is so easy to use and last's a decent amount of time especially when used with gyeon bathe+.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Like most of the replies, Currently Gyeon for me but I've still to sample Bouncers and the feedback so far is looking very impressive.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

fozzy said:


> Like most of the replies, Currently Gyeon for me but I've still to sample Bouncers and the feedback so far is looking very impressive.


Have you tried it already?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nobody hasn't made any comparision review with these ones?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only ever used wetcoat as a spray on pressure rinse off product and it works very well. Typically use about 75ml on a VW Golf

Tried bead juice at the weekend, applied to a wet panel but spread with a plush microfibre and then buffed off and dried with another MF so application not the same. Too early to tell on performance but initially seems good


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

beading and sheeting IMO are better with bead juice out of the two and i usually really rate gyeon products. I still think hydro2 is better than wetcoat though.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Nobody hasn't made any comparision review with these ones?


I used bead juice the other week and posted a mini review on the forum. I applied it on a wet car as I do with Wetcoat.

Initial thoughts IMO are they're on a par BUT I like the idea with bead juice that you have different methods of application so it's a win for bead juice there.

Again it's only my opinion but gloss and beading are equal however sheeting for me was better with Bead Juice (posted a video in my review).

Durability I can't comment on yet as it was only a week ago I applied bead juice :thumb:


----------

